# Heat pressed patches for hats?



## skram251 (Mar 19, 2014)

Looking at ordering some heat press patches to apply to snapback hats. Wondering if anyone had experience with this and the results. Some hats will have seam and some will not. Worried about press leaving marks on hat, patches not staying etc. These will be regular snapback yuupong style hats. Not foam truckers. any info is greatly appreciated.

Also, the other option is to find someone that can sew the patches on if anyone has a source for that. Thanks


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Anyone with a sewing machine can sew patches onto a hat. For an embroidery machine, by the time you hoop the hat, load it on the machine, position it correctly and stitch it, for what, $1/hat? Yes, I had someone offer me that and they thought they were being generous.... Even after I showed them how much time it actually took...

Heat press will be much faster/simpler but I don't know how well they would hold up...


----------



## StellarApparel (Feb 16, 2009)

Patches can be ordered with a heatseal backing which is a glue that can be heated up pressed to the cap using high heat and pressure for about 20 seconds, we provide custom patches and also do the press work...


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

I do these all the time. I order from Penn Emblem. You do get press marks but not too bad. I use a polyester fabric to cover the top. The stalhs silicon flexible cover sheet may be a good investment.


----------



## skram251 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks guys. Got a local person that is willing to sew them.


----------

